# First Deck Build



## Leviticus509 (Jul 18, 2018)

New to this site and about to convert my first boat. 1975 Lund Big Fisherman S14, have so many ideas but no experience. I paid $500 for the boat with the trailer and everything besides a motor. I want to deck it, but am not sure how to begin. Concerns about stability and types of lumber or materials to use keep me from progressing. Any advice is appreciated but I'm really looking for the "dont's" over the "do's", Id hate to make a simple but costly mistake.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 18, 2018)

That’s a good looking boat. Don’ts? Don’t use pressure treated, don’t worry about marine grade wood. Don’t add too much weight. 
Do watch a video or two on how to make a template 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 18, 2018)

That is a nice hull to start with!

Don't: paint the interior black!! It's going to be very hot to touch!

I would keep it simple.. make the middle bench a walk- through, then use the front bench to bow as a casting deck.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus509 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks, and yeah it was kinda dumb to go black but its a textured paint and it surprisingly is cooler to touch compared to the bare metal so I got lucky. Its also a corrosion preventative made by Krylon. The wood sheets I have are 3/4" CDX and I do not know if it is green treat so I havent cut anything yet. How can I tell of it is the copper treated wood? I was thinking to use Marine plywood but that apparently isnt something to worry about?


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 19, 2018)

CDX is not pressure treated. It is meant for light exposure in exterior building ( sheeting) and can withstand "some " moisture until it is covered by shingles or siding etc.

It would be wise to use 1/2" or 5/8" to save some weight and support it with some aluminum angle iron. Either way, seal up the sheets after fitting them with spar urethane or possibly " old timers mixture "... I've learned the hard way that untreated decking covered in carpet only lasts about 5-6 years.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus509 (Jul 19, 2018)

I see, I got it in 3/4" because that is the gap between the bench brackets so itd fit snug. I work at a hardware store so I can get anything I need. Will Thompsons Water Sealant not be good enough to keep the CDX sealed?


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 19, 2018)

I had a deck I used Thompson’s on and it still looked good 5 years later. I didn’t carpet it, just left bare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus509 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cool guys thanks alot Ill keep this thread updated as I go


----------



## Mainline9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Echoing what GYPSY400 said, what was once CDX (now Performance Rated Sheathing) is an interior panel made with exterior glue. If you haven’t already started, you may want to consider returning the sheathing and replacing it with BCX or ACX. These sanded panels have the same glue line as your sheathing but much smaller core voids on the inner plies. When you have a large void under the face veneer, you are apt to get a hump. If you cover your deck with carpet, it may be hidden, if you use vinyl it will stick out like a sore thumb. My two cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDobb (Jul 23, 2018)

Take a look at my build. There is also a video on page 3 that I shot last fall walking thru the design and layout of the boat remodel. It is a stellar layout for a 14' boat. If you have access to a sheet metal brake I would HIGHLY recommend building a rod box. It is the best thing I ever did for that boat. Tons of storage, huge casting deck for the size of the boat, very solid build. It worked out so well that I had a friend ask if I could build his the same way and we got it done pretty quickly.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=42751


----------



## Leviticus509 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow that is a very intensive build I do like the rod box but as skilled as I am with metal I do lack access to a metal brake so itd be a very meticulous process to go that in depth. However I have thought up the same idea as cutting down the middle bench, (second bench forward from transom) to create a large ground level deck and then a step up casting deck from the front bench to the bow step. I also will probably incorporate your bow mounted trolling motor and place the foot pedal on the upper bow deck. I am fairly hesitant however because obviously there is no going back once you chop that bench out. Id hate to molest the boat because of how good a shape it is in, but if it played out as desired itd be well worth it. I think that is the same boat as mine? The features look identical. Thanks for your walkthrough Ill refer to it heavily throughout my build Im sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## TDobb (Jul 24, 2018)

Yep, exact same boat except mine is a 76 versus a 75. I would take a look at the transom board if you have an opportunity to do so. That old, if it was stored outside, there is high potential for rot in the board. Mine was really soft and I replaced it as well as adding the 2x8 tube extrusion. It is rated for a 35 hp motor but with a 30 on it before I rebuilt the transom it felt like it was going to rip the back of the boat off. After new plywood and the tube extrusion it really stiffened up the back of the boat and I picked up a couple mph just from having less flex. Easy way to check the plywood is pulling the corner caps off, they should be screws with nuts. The center section is riveted on.

I would highly recommend making the front deck go from the front of the middle bench up to the bow. Going from the back of the front bench to the bow left for a really small deck up there and I damn near fell out once. I was in upside down to my arm pits with my leg wrapped around the pedestal seat and got hurt pretty bad when a wake hit me from the opposite side while fishing. The area between the front of the middle bench and the back of the front bench makes a GREAT storage space. You can put so much stuff in there.

Mine is now in storage at my dad's place for my son to use eventually and we will still use it on the river from time to time. If I could build the perfect tin boat, it would be a hull like the new Vexus AVX1880 or AVX1980, a bass style aluminum hull but make it 16'-6" long and about 6'-8" wide, rated for a 75 horse tiller, and make the layout similar to my build. I would maybe set the rod box at a bit of an angle though so I could get 9'-6" rods in there for muskie fishin. I've got a lot of ideas in my head for boat designs.


----------



## Leviticus509 (Jul 24, 2018)

Okay Ill keep that in mind I bought this boat from a friend and he took good care of it but who knows how it was stored the last 30 years before that so I will look into the transom board for sure. I will also take your advice and deck from the middle bench forward. I like the idea of a larger deck and more storage. How wobbly is it on a still lake on your deck? I have a tendency to lose my footing haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus509 (Jul 27, 2018)

How bad does it look? This is only one side Ill have to uncover the other side this evening









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 6, 2018)

I think the transom plywood looks good. Remember wood on a boat rots from the bottom up.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 6, 2018)

Dig at it and see if it feels punky. If it’s good, leave it. You can always do it later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

